# Maximale Anzahl Datensätze in MySQL



## BugsBastard (3. September 2010)

Hi,

ich hätte mal eine Frage. Wir bekommen von einem Kunden jeden Tag ca. 120000 Datensätze, welche wir in einer Mysql-MyIsam-Tabelle speichern. Hinzu kommen noch ca. 150000 Datensätze, welche in der gleichen Tabelle gespeichert werden. Wieviele Datensätze kann man in einer MyIsam-Tabelle speichern, so daß diese noch benutzbar bleibt (indiziert ist sie gut, hat auch nur 7 Felder), bzw. wieviele Datensätze kann man generell bei MyIsam speichern?

Gruss und danke,

Bugs


----------



## Bratkartoffel (3. September 2010)

Hallo,

MySQL hat eine Grenze von (ich glaub) 4 GB / Datenbank. Ansonsten kommt es darauf an, was du unter "benutzbar" verstehst und wie groß die Datensätze sind.

Gruß
BK


----------



## BugsBastard (3. September 2010)

Hi, 

4 GB die Datenbank oder die einzelne Tabelle?

Gruss,

Bugs (Thomas)


----------



## Bratkartoffel (3. September 2010)

Hallo,

Google hätte dir deine Frage auch gut beantworten können 
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/full-table.html

Da jede Datenbank intern als mehrere Dateien gespeichert werden, dürfte das Limit sich auf Tabellen beziehen.

Gruß
BK


----------

